# Schneiden von Musik für Tanzformation (Geschwindigkeits- und Taktproblem)



## HOlger_Martin (30. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe da ein kleines Problem. Leider bin ich in diesem Bereich auch ein absoluter Neuling und habe daher vielleicht bislang mit den falschen Begriffen gegoogled. Zumindest habe ich noch keine Lösung gefunden.

Aber zu meinem Problem:

Ich tanze in einer FunFormation und für unseren neues Programm wollen wir als Gag unter ein vorhandenes Lied Zirtaki Rythmus hinterlegen. Ich habe mir dazu das Lied und einen Zirtaki als Wav-Datei auf meinem Rechner kopiert. Mein Problem ist nun. Wie bekomme ich die beiden gleich schnell und zum anderen Taktgenau untereinander gelegt?

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Besten Dank
Holger


----------



## BeaTBoxX (30. September 2004)

Dafür eignen sich auf  unkomplizierte Art und Weise am besten  Programme wie ACID von Sonic Foundry, oder evtl Live von Ableton.
Ferner auch Mixingtools wie Traktor DJ Studio von Native Intruments oder BPM-Studio.

Mit Sequenzerprogrammen wie Cubase oder Logic ist das sicherlich auch hinzubekommen, aber wohl ne ganze Ecke aufwendiger (Das Thema Tempoangleichung zumindest)

Rein Waveeditoren wie Wavelab oder SOundforge sind da wohl eher ungeeignet. (Oder koennen diese Dinger mehrere Spuren? Nicht, dass ich wüsste)

Freeware Alternativen hab ich grade leider nicht parat. 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## HOlger_Martin (1. Oktober 2004)

Danke für den Tip. Habe mit der Demo-Version getest. Ging wirklich sehr einfach. Trotzdem ist das Ergebnis sehr schlecht, da sich die beiden Lieder von der Geschwindigkeit zu stark unterscheiden.

Danke.


----------

